# Zombies Worst Nightmare



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Found this picture bumping around the Internet. I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just wrong.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

ha


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hehehehe


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Question - If you can somehow keep your zombie lover from eating your brain, will practicing safe sex keep you from becoming a zombie, too?

From  Can Safe Sex Keep Me From Becoming a Zombie ?


----------

